# Pooch Test



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

My new doe I need help from you pooch test experts pregnant?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

when was she bred? is she a First freshioner?


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> when was she bred? is she a First freshioner?


she a first freshiner. no dd. got her today.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's really hard to say, her pooch says no to me BUT the udder growth says different....seems that she has a third teat on the left, if she does freshen that may cause a problem or it may not, you'll find out wether or not it is functional if she is preggy.


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

liz said:


> It's really hard to say, her pooch says no to me BUT the udder growth says different....seems that she has a third teat on the left, if she does freshen that may cause a problem or it may not, you'll find out wether or not it is functional if she is preggy.


her udder growth confuses me too


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she is a boer or boer cross right? then she probably is pregnant due to that udder development. Boers are allowd more then 2 teats so that shouldnt be an issue. 

Her pooch is questionable but she could be pregnant.


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> she is a boer or boer cross right? then she probably is pregnant due to that udder development. Boers are allowd more then 2 teats so that shouldnt be an issue.
> 
> Her pooch is questionable but she could be pregnant.


yes she is a boer or boer cross. she was given to us. they say she is 7 months?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Her horn size is throwing me off ....she to me.. looks younger than 7 months....she is awfully young to be preggo...but kids have been born successfully out of babies....as the others said.. her pooch says no ,but her udder says yes.. :scratch: ...because she is so young... you will have to watch her very closely.. as she gets ready to kid ...if the kids are to big for the birthing canal a vet may have to do a C - section.........was she bred to a big boer buck?

The extra teat is OK... as long as it has.. a decent separation from the other teat....pics can make them appear closer.. than they really are ..depending on the angle of the shot and that pic angle is one of them...it makes it appear ...to be right on top of the other.. in which... in reality........ is may not be..... :wink: 

Make sure ..she gets her CD & T shot and then her booster.. 21 to 28 days later.... 
and has lose salts and minerals..available at all times..Good luck..... :hug:


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

toth boer goats said:


> Her horn size is throwing me off ....she to me.. looks younger than 7 months....she is awfully young to be preggo...but kids have been born successfully out of babies....as the others said.. her pooch says no ,but her udder says yes.. :scratch: ...because she is so young... you will have to watch her very closely.. as she gets ready to kid ...if the kids are to big for the birthing canal a vet may have to do a C - section.........was she bred to a big boer buck?
> 
> The extra teat is OK... as long as it has.. a decent separation from the other teat....pics can make them appear closer.. than they really are ..depending on the angle of the shot and that pic angle is one of them...it makes it appear ...to be right on top of the other.. in which... in reality........ is may not be..... :wink:
> 
> ...


no idea what she was bred to. :worried: she has been moved alot


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

My keyboard was acting up so I couldnt type much, but wanted to get an opinion on this girl. She was given to me because the owner couldnt keep her, her dog was going after her. She was told she was 5 month old when she got her 2 months ago. She doesnt have any other goats, and the people before her didnt have a buck, but she does not know how long those people had her, but there was a home even before that. Im hoping this girl isnt pregnant. She is way to young for that. But Im quite afraid she is pregnant, sure alot of udder for a FF if shes not. Weird. Could it be some hormonal thing or something? 



As far as the teats, I think she has 4 of them. Im not sure about position, I was letting her settle in a bit more before exploring down there to much more lol. But I read this was ok for boers.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

might want to get a pregnancy test?

she is young for being bred, and that udder looks like its filling..was the udder like that when you got her?

hope everything works good for you!


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

AlaskaBoers said:


> might want to get a pregnancy test?
> 
> she is young for being bred, and that udder looks like its filling..was the udder like that when you got her?
> 
> hope everything works good for you!


I got her yesterday. The lady that had her before me said she had noticed it before as well, she doesnt remember how long ago.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Could it be some hormonal thing or something?


 It is possible..... :shrug: 


> might want to get a pregnancy test?


 I would maybe get a preggo test done on her ...so you know ...what you are dealing with ....and be prepared... if she happens to be preggo.... :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if she had her for 2 months and she hasnt been around a buck before that then I say she is just being a precocious milker or that she has a lot of mammary tissue. It happends. I saw little udders on some 4 month olds but they werent pregnant - just mature


----------

